# Spoiler alert....this bike is fast



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2016)

Keenan Sofuoglu clocks 391kmh (243mph) on a Kawasaki H2R


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2016)

No footage of actual driving on a road or track?
Was that filmed on a Dyno or real world testing?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2016)

http://www.morebikes.co.uk/video-keenan-sofuoglu-clocks-391kmh-243mph-on-a-kawasaki-h2r/


----------



## Dragonsmonk (May 27, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> No footage of actual driving on a road or track?
> Was that filmed on a Dyno or real world testing?



I don't know any example, apart from the race track, where you could test this... on the other hand I thought that bikes are locked at 299km/h?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 27, 2016)

Dragonsmonk said:


> I don't know any example, apart from the race track, where you could test this... on the other hand I thought that bikes are locked at 299km/h?



In some countries they electronically lock bikes and cars for that matter to a limit they can drive but that's not everywhere in companies like Audi and BMW sometimes does that with their expensive and fast cars.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2016)

MotoGP bikes easily hit 300kmph


219.344 mph


----------



## Dragonsmonk (May 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> MotoGP bikes easily hit 300kmph


but those aren't road bikes - they're prepped for the track specifically.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2016)

Who said anything about road bikes?


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2016)

There are open roads with no limits where that bike can legally be ridden, but 100+ is enough, over 200 is stupid.
300+ is hamburger territory where you become mince meat when you fall off.


----------



## m&m's (May 27, 2016)

Dragonsmonk said:


> I thought that bikes are locked at 299km/h?





Dragonsmonk said:


> but those aren't road bikes - they're prepped for the track specifically.



This is a Kawasaki H2*R* (300HP) which is not road legal. The Kawasaki H2 (200HP) is road legal.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2016)

I'm just off down the shops love.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (May 27, 2016)

Does it come with a free coffin?

Anything past 150km/h on a bike is just suicide. Especially considering most people don’t have proper gear and don’t know how to fall properly. I understand why it exists, but at those speeds even the slightest mistake will turn you into ground meat.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 27, 2016)

this is the H2R which is not road legal, 
and made specifically for the track, 
stock is around 326HP, few tweaks and it produces 400HP at the rear wheel, from its supercharged 1000cc 4cylinder engine. 


the ones for the road is H2, and it has around 200+ HP, 

most literbike are limited to 299kmh, its like a gentleman agreement on manufacturers to electronically limit the top speed to 299.
kawasaki is the first to broke that agreement with the H2 and the H2R.

i have to say, this bike looks awesome with all the angular bodywork, and the tubular chassis


----------



## erixx (May 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> MotoGP bikes easily hit 300kmph



LOL I have hit over 300 kmh with my Honda CBR 1100 XX .... But MotoGP bikes arrive earlier 
At a short straight track like Valencia, I only got 255 kmh before having to brake...

The Kawa pictured here (thanks op!) has Turbo which is forbidden in GP competetion. In order to make use of it, all tracks would have to be rebuild (wider security zones)


----------



## Dragonsmonk (May 27, 2016)

ah - I stopped reading at H2 and missed the R 



5DVX0130 said:


> Does it come with a free coffin?
> 
> Anything past 150km/h on a bike is just suicide. Especially considering most people don’t have proper gear and don’t know how to fall properly. I understand why it exists, but at those speeds even the slightest mistake will turn you into ground meat.



Tell that to Germans who do 200+km/h legally and, for some of them, rather often ^.^


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 27, 2016)

erixx said:


> LOL I have hit over 300 kmh with my Honda CBR 1100 XX .... But MotoGP bikes arrive earlier
> At a short straight track like Valencia, I only got 255 kmh before having to brake...
> 
> The Kawa pictured here (thanks op!) has Turbo which is forbidden in GP competetion. In order to make use of it, all tracks would have to be rebuild (wider security zones)



its supercharged, not turbo, but it is actually similar in process.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 27, 2016)

Autobahn road rocket


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 2, 2016)

The  *Triumph Infor Rocket Streamliner* is set to take to the Bonneville Speedway in Utah within weeks to try and break the motorcycle world land speed record.

http://triumphlandspeed.com/triumph-rocket-banner-1







The team hopes to break the 376.363-mph (605.698-km/h) record set in 2010.

Triumph first began working on this record attempt in 2013, but was thwarted by an engine fire just before Jason DiSalvo was due to make an official run. 

A second attempt last year was scuppered when rider Guy Martin was injured during a Superbike race less than three weeks before the run was due to be made.

The Triumph Infor Rocket Streamliner – a 25.5-ft (7.8-m) long) carbon Kevlar monster powered by two methanol-powered turbocharged Triumph Rocket III engines that kick out a combined 1,000 bhp (746 kW) at 9,000 rpm.

Martin is looking to surpass the 376.363-mph (605.698-km/h) record set by set by Rocky Robinson riding the Top Oil-Ack Attack Streamliner in 2010. 








Triumph held the title of “World’s Fastest Motorcycle” from 1955 to 1970 with the exception of a brief 33-day period. 

The Triumph streamliners to carry world records were Devil’s Arrow, Texas Cee-gar and Gyronaut X1, the last being at 245.60 mph (395.28 km/h). 

Today's bar now sits at 376.363 mph (605.697 km/h). 



Guy Martin


----------



## basco (Aug 2, 2016)

valentino rossi himself said one time when the hayabusa came out that normal good road drivers should not ride at over 300kmh on street roads-he said thats crazy shit because you know what you are doing but you can never predict what grandma is doing in her 50hp car on the autobahn.

and like puma99dk said audi bmw merc limit their premium vehicles to 250kmh


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2016)

basco said:


> valentino rossi himself said one time when the hayabusa came out that normal good road drivers should not ride at over 300kmh on street roads-he said thats crazy shit because you know what you are doing but you can never predict what grandma is doing in her 50hp car on the autobahn



That's soo true even in cars when driving over 120km/h can be dangerous on the autobahn because u ain't alone and never know what some ppl might do.


----------



## basco (Aug 2, 2016)

its not teens alone


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> That's soo true even in cars when driving over 120km/h can be dangerous on the autobahn because u ain't alone and never know what some ppl might do.


120 isn't even fast, yet there's a lot of people on the road that aren't safe at half that speed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 2, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> That's soo true even in cars when driving over 120km/h



And he is talking 120 KPH   that is no where near as fast as 120 MPH

Ps that's the SLOW Lane on Autobahns


----------



## rougal (Aug 2, 2016)

my old bike since 09 zx10r.. The max i've ever gone to is at 309kmh around~200mph... 
At that speed, with my head held low all i can only see blurs on the road and all that guides me are the white lines and u have focus 100% on to traffic/obstacles at least 300 meters from u to get a breaking chance if something is amidst... at that speed, that H2R is not meant for the road...


----------



## erixx (Aug 2, 2016)

http://triumphlandspeed.com/images/  pure pleasure!!!!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2016)

Motorcycle racer Guy Martin has completed his first run of the week in a purpose-built 400mph bike ahead of his world land speed record attempt.

Martin, 34, from Grimsby, North East Lincolnshire, rode the Triumph Infor Rocket Streamliner at 198mph across seven miles of the course at Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah, USA.
http://triumphlandspeed.com/s6wmoofqgcfcsx1fbbs9lc2bjrc114


It is hoped that he will attempt to break the two-wheeled world land speed record of 376.36mph later on Saturday.










Martin and the Triumph team have been in Utah throughout the week in preparation for the attempt, which has faced a number of problems.

On Thursday, all runs were postponed due to safety concerns about the wet course but the team were hopeful the bike would be taken out on to the course on Friday.

But on Friday, the course was closed to motorcycles after Martin's vehicle passed over a rut in the track and tipped over as it was being towed to the start line.

However, Saturday saw the bike on the track for the first time this week.

Regulations require Martin to ride the motorcycle at 300mph before being allowed to attempt to break the world record.

During practice sessions over the summer, the bike became the fastest to be built by Triumph as the TT star achieved a speed of 274.2mph.

It features a carbon Kevlar monocoque construction - in which the chassis is integral with the body - with two turbo-charged Triumph Rocket III engines producing a combined 1,000 brake horsepower (bhp) at 9,000 revs per minute (rpm).

(The *Triumph Rocket III* is a three-cylindermotorcycle made byTriumph Motorcycles Ltd. At 2,294 cc (140.0 cu in) it had the largest-displacement engine of any mass-production motorcycle, as of September 2004)

The bike is 25.5ft long, 2ft wide and 3ft tall and is powered by methanol fue





GUY MARTIN














https://guymartinracing.co.uk/


The current motorcycle land speed world record was set by Rocky Robinson in 2010, riding the Top Oil-Ack Attack Streamliner at 376.36mph.
http://top1ackattack.com/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 19, 2016)

Guy Martin's attempt to break the two-wheel land speed record has suffered yet another setback when his 400mph bike toppled during a test run.








The 34-year-old was attempting to reach speeds of 300mph during the trial, a requirement before he attempts to break the record, when his bike slipped on a damp patch on the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah, USA.

This is the the latest incident to hinder the record-breaking attempt, which currently stands at 376.36mph.

Just days ago the 400mph Triumph Infor Rocket Streamliner was damaged as it was being towed into position on the start line.

The Isle Of Man TT star escaped the incident uninjured, although the 1,000 horsepower bike will undergo a full inspection before any further attempts can be made.

During practice sessions over the Summer, the bike became the fastest to be built by Triumph as Guy achieved a speed of 274.2mph. The bike is 25.5ft long, 2ft wide and 3ft tall with a 1,000 brake horsepower, producing 9,000 revs per minute


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2017)

The worlds fastest road race..................


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The worlds fastest road race..................


Less twisty than Isle of Man but does it have a higher average speed with its shorter straights? I know Google is my friend...


----------



## vega22 (Aug 19, 2017)

rip jamie lad, gone but not forgotten


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Less twisty than Isle of Man but does it have a higher average speed with its shorter straights? I know Google is my friend...



133.9 mph at Isle of Man
134.2 mph at Ulster


Turn the volume up


----------



## vega22 (Aug 20, 2017)

i will always have a soft spot for this one 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1001171176691881


----------



## niko084 (Aug 21, 2017)

5DVX0130 said:


> Does it come with a free coffin?
> 
> Anything past 150km/h on a bike is just suicide. Especially considering most people don’t have proper gear and don’t know how to fall properly. I understand why it exists, but at those speeds even the slightest mistake will turn you into ground meat.



My first crash was around that speed, few nics and bruises, rode the bike another 200 miles that day. ATGATT

At speed it's not so much knowing how to fall, it's being lucky to not slide into something or catch up on something and tumble.
Pretty rare in a crash that the rider gets to decide how they are coming off the bike.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 21, 2017)

This documentary is about a doctor who follows the riders around on a superbike its really interesting and pretty light hearted


----------



## erixx (Aug 24, 2017)

Those guys are beyond Newton's laws!!!!!

Not to open my own thread, but wanted to share this:
Close to Valencia we have a new facility: Circuit de la Ribera... can't wait to test it!
Not finished but track days have started.
The blue line of water in the distance is the Mediterranean! You should do holidays over here and rent a track bike, cart or car


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 24, 2017)

My folks live near Torrevieja so i may well visit there one day.

@erixx

A bit of bike nostalgia for you. My bro worked for Lucky Strike in the 90,s and " found" this jacket for me.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 24, 2017)

@erixx the layout make me thinks barca met aragon in a bar one night 

nice jacket @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, very jelly 

idk if anybody else saw this, but jamie was buried yesterday. he got a great send off 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1670224052990342


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 24, 2017)

vega22 said:


> nice jacket @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, very jelly


Apparently @CAPSLOCKSTUCK looks quite the Hells Angel when he wears that jacket riding his sons 50cc moped


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## erixx (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice part of "The Golden Age of Racing", wash always inside-out!  @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
@vega22 Indeed, that is good for many FIM riders that will train here. 
Love that humour @dorsetknob !!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

20-year-old Ana Carrasco from Murcia has become the first lady rider to win a  FIM World Supersport 300 World Championship race on a Kawasaki Ninja 300 - with ETG Racing team.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 18, 2017)

This is awesome. The fastest I have ever been on a motorcycle was 156 mph on my ZX7R. That was stupid fast. Not sure I want to be on a 200 mph + bike. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 18, 2017)

RIP john♣hinds a.k.a Delta 7


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> RIP john♣hinds a.k.a Delta 7





https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-this-bike-is-fast.222797/page-2#post-3713471


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 23, 2017)

4 miles down the beach from me

World land speed record attempts at Pendine Sands


Custom built vehicles and powerful motorbikes will be attempting to break World land speed records this weekend at Pendine Sands.






Businessman Zef Eisenberg is attempting to beat the current sand speed record of 184mph (296 km/h) on his turbine bike, just over a year after he says he nearly died trying to break the land speed motorbike record.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The worlds fastest road race..................




Yeah there is no better than the TT imo, those guys who race in ireland are crazy, mad crazy skills tops high speed although these guys 166MPH + anyways and it's deadly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 26, 2017)

Honda on Wednesday showcased a new motorcycle that can stand unaided with or without a rider, using technology the firm learned from developing a walking humanoid.

Unveiled at the Tokyo Motor Show, Honda's Riding Assist-e is an all-electric concept motorbike that constantly assesses its position and moves the steering bar to ensure the heavy machine stays upright.








Honda's device is only the size of a lamp and can be rigged above the front wheel.

With the system turned off, the motorcycle topples over when the rider takes his hands from it.

But when it is flipped on, the bike stays stock still as if in a magic show, even when the rider walks away from it.

















more stuff from the show
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...d-motor-show-points-to-an-all-electric-future


----------



## AsRock (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds interesting but.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 10, 2017)

Its the last MotoGP race of the season on Sunday, Valencia, Spain. Marquez on his Honda looks set to win it though Dovisioso has a slim chance on his Ducati.


watch it here
http://cricfree.sc/watch/live/motogp-grand-prix-of-valencia-live-streaming


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 13, 2017)

What a race.............................


What a Championship........


What a Champion................











(you might find a better vid  than this one)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2018)

2 weeks till Motogp and i am genuinely very excited.





2018 Calendar
All Events

All Events
Grands Prix
Tests
         All Events         Grands Prix         Tests       
14
NOV
Valencia MotoGP™ Official Test
Circuit Ricardo TormoSPAIN






VIEW RESULTS
VIDEOS
28
JAN
Sepang MotoGP™ Official Test
Sepang International CircuitMALAYSIA






VIEW RESULTS
VIDEOS
06
FEB
Valencia Moto2™ - Moto3™ Official Test
Circuit Ricardo TormoSPAIN






VIEW RESULTS
VIDEOS
12
FEB
Jerez Moto2™ - Moto3™ Official Test 1
Circuito de JerezSPAIN






VIEW RESULTS
VIDEOS
16
FEB
Buriram MotoGP™ Official Test
Buriram International CircuitTHAILAND






VIEW RESULTS
VIDEOS
01
MAR
Qatar MotoGP™ Official Test
Losail International CircuitQATAR






VIEW RESULTS
VIDEOS
18
MAR
1 - Grand Prix of Qatar
Losail International CircuitQATAR



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
08
APR
2 - Gran Premio Motul de la República Argentina
Termas de Río HondoARGENTINA



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
22
APR
3 - Red Bull Grand Prix of The Americas
Circuit Of The AmericasUNITED STATES



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
06
MAY
4 - Gran Premio Red Bull de España
Circuito de JerezSPAIN



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO

20
MAY
5 - HJC Helmets Grand Prix de France
Le MansFRANCE



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
03
JUN
6 - Gran Premio d'Italia Oakley
Autodromo del MugelloITALY



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
17
JUN
7 - Gran Premi Monster Energy de Catalunya
Circuit de Barcelona-CatalunyaSPAIN



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
01
JUL
8 - Motul TT Assen
TT Circuit AssenNETHERLANDS



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
15
JUL
9 - GoPro Motorrad Grand Prix Deutschland
SachsenringGERMANY



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
05
AUG
10 - Monster Energy Grand Prix České republiky
Automotodrom BrnoCZECH REPUBLIC



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
12
AUG
11 - Motorrad Grand Prix von Österreich
Red Bull Ring – SpielbergAUSTRIA



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
26
AUG
12 - Octo British Grand Prix
Silverstone CircuitGREAT BRITAIN



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
09
SEP
13 - Gran Premio Tribul Mastercard di San Marino e della Riviera di Rimini
Misano World Circuit Marco SimoncelliITALY



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
23
SEP
14 - Gran Premio Movistar de Aragón
MotorLand AragonSPAIN



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
07
OCT
15 - PTT Thailand Grand Prix
Buriram International CircuitTHAILAND



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
21
OCT
16 - Motul Grand Prix of Japan
Twin Ring MotegiJAPAN



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
28
OCT
17 - Michelin® Australian Motorcycle Grand Prix
Phillip IslandAUSTRALIA



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
04
NOV
18 - Shell Malaysia Motorcycle Grand Prix
Sepang International CircuitMALAYSIA



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO
18
NOV
19 - Gran Premio Motul de la Comunitat Valenciana
Circuit Ricardo TormoSPAIN



MORE INFO
TICKETS INFO


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 18, 2018)

just hours to wait now


----------



## erixx (Mar 20, 2018)

thank you. Why not leave 1 or more empty lines between each event, mate? I get confused :-D

Great last lap.


Spoiler: Spoiler



Exact copy of last year's events. There should be Ducati Trucks


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2018)

erixx said:


> thank you. Why not leave 1 or more empty lines between each event, mate? I get confused :-D
> 
> Great last lap.
> 
> ...



ref your spoiler......they added Thailand this year


----------



## erixx (Mar 20, 2018)

No no no!
You misunderstood me totally Caps!

The 'copy' I say is the last lap drama, not your calendar... When I said "Great last lap" I stopped talking bout your events list, and went down to this weeks subject: Qatar race!  

So... What goes first Ducati Trucks or Ducati Scooters for all your traffic lights needs?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2018)

I realized i have a MotoGP addiction when the commentator said weve had 17.5 hours of live coverage and the races havent started yet.

I watched it all of course


----------



## aoirey17 (Apr 26, 2018)

This is why I enjoy watching rally.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I realized i have a MotoGP addiction when the commentator said weve had 17.5 hours of live coverage and the races havent started yet.
> 
> I watched it all of course



Meh i expected better from you, this regulated rubbish  which is why F1 is so frigging boring these days. you know full well the fun is the TT .


----------

